# Roamer- Dating Them And The Rockshell Models



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi to all, I've been an armchair fan of Roamer for some time now and have been looking at the various models and years. I like the 50s and 60s but have since found some posts on the Rockshell models. Can these be dated via the serial numbers? and how many Rockshell models were there. I've even seen something called a Rockshell Wimbledon ! Were all these Rockshell's waterproof? i.e. 10 or 20 ATM or does it just refer to the strength of the case. Thanks for your patience and time with a novice. John


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Unfortunately you cannot tell the age of a Roamer from the serial number.

The movement number can help

The Ranfft site or the Vintage Roamer Watch Site are useful references

I think Roamer used to say their watches were waterproof with no depth rating in their earlier days.

I have a few Rockshells, here are some of them










I have a Mark II Driver style winging its way from evilbay at the moment


----------



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello Dr_Niss, many thanks for your prompt help. Greatly appreciate the information. Nice collection you have there. I will check out the sites mentioned, then of course the next step will be to look at tips on restoration/conservation. I guess parts are difficult but there is always that yebaye place. P. S. I gather the Rockshells are difficult to open . John


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

melbournehouse said:


> Hi to all, I've been an armchair fan of Roamer for some time now and have been looking at the various models and years. I like the 50s and 60s but have since found some posts on the Rockshell models. Can these be dated via the serial numbers? and how many Rockshell models were there. I've even seen something called a Rockshell Wimbledon ! Were all these Rockshell's waterproof? i.e. 10 or 20 ATM or does it just refer to the strength of the case. Thanks for your patience and time with a novice. John


As I recall, my 1972 Rockshell MK V was proof to 100m, I think? Probably all were the same.

Not difficult to open, they just had a novel case design involving a locking ring. Mine does anyway, but can't speak for the rest..


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

lovely watches these i have one with the rolex movement and its a cracker and wear very nice under a shirt sleeve as well


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

I have quite a bit of info on these that isn't on line on my website, if you post the watch I should be able to get it within a year or 2.

Probably be best if you post and then pm me, because I am not able to check in often these days.


----------

